# Unable to edit Canon 600D Images on DPP4



## kireeti (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi All,

I am unable to edit my 600D images on DPP4.
I am seeing an unusual MARK on my photos in the DDP4 layout.
Is 600D not supported on DPP4 ? 







RD


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jul 15, 2014)

I got the same thing, if that's any comfort.

Jim


----------



## Marsu42 (Jul 15, 2014)

kireeti said:


> Is 600D not supported on DPP4 ?



I'm usually not trying to sound too smarta**ish, but using search would have been quicker than to make this screenshot  ... yes, dpp4 doesn't support your outdated model. yet. probably.

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=21395


----------



## kireeti (Jul 15, 2014)

Thank you kind Sir Marsu42.
Yes, I have gone through DPP4 manual and I concur with you.

RD


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 15, 2014)

http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/news/digital_photo_professional_4_0_launched.do

[/size]At launch, DPP 4.0 is compatible with Canon’s current range of full-frame DSLRs, including the EOS-1D X, EOS-1D C, EOS 5D Mark III and EOS 6D. For other models, an update of DPP 3.14 will be released.
[/size]Please note: DPP 4.0 will be compatible only with 64-bit OS, such as Windows 7, 8 and 8.1, plus Mac OS X 10.8 and 10.9.
[/size]You can download DPP 4.0 now, free of charge, from Canon Europe’s support site here. Just click on your camera - EOS-1D X, EOS-1D C, EOS 5D Mark III or EOS 6D - and select DPP 4.0 from the software options to download.
[/size]


----------

